# A Chinese woodworking joinery



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cool stuff.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome,

Try using this link on your profile page:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSaXOMZMrMCZPdbPG947_-A


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> Cool stuff.
> 
> - Loren


Thanks for your reply. There are some videos on my youtube, there are many pictures on Twitter and Facebook. The function of the forum is not very skillful.
https://www.facebook.com/muyouzhijiaxinquansheng?fref=ufi&rc=p
https://twitter.com/muyouzhijiaxinq


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> Welcome,
> 
> Try using this link on your profile page:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSaXOMZMrMCZPdbPG947_-A
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/muyouzhijiaxinquansheng?fref=ufi&rc=p
This is my Facebook. There are many pictures on it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have been following GE Hong videos for a long time….even made a pair of planes, from following the videos..

Now, IF they would at least come back out with English CC so I could tell what all he was talking about….









and..


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> Have been following GE Hong videos for a long time….even made a pair of planes, from following the videos..
> 
> Now, IF they would at least come back out with English CC so I could tell what all he was talking about….
> 
> ...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

English CC means English Closed Captioning.

May try to build the Plow Plane some time…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

May have seen one of these?









Wood is Maple…









works real well..


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> May have seen one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your saw is very good.
I cannot read the meaning between your words after translation. I don't understand if you're saying something


----------

